

TLS Client Puzzles Extension - jgrahamc
https://www.ietf.org/id/draft-nygren-tls-client-puzzles-00.txt

======
TheWoodsy
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashcash](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashcash)
proof of work Works great for Teamspeak3. Required 'level' to join server is
22. New identity takes roughly two seconds of compute time to reach 22.
Spammers never bother after first ban.

------
Retr0spectrum
Wouldn't any kind of puzzle be too slow for embedded devices, yet trivial for
a botnet?

It would be intresting if this could be used to do something useful, or even
as a source of revenue for servers.

~~~
mike_hearn
Bear in mind a smart TLS server could adjust the puzzle difficulty based on
some kind of IP score.

It's no replacement for application level DoS filtering. But it wouldn't hurt
to have such a feature either.

------
0x0
Are they putting bitcoin mining into the TLS protocol?

